# Chris Jericho Shares Video Of His Niece Getting Bullied At School



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

From WrestlingInc


> AEW star Chris Jericho took to Twitter Sunday night to share a video clip of his niece getting bullied by kids at Mulrennan Middle School in Valrico, FL.
> 
> Jericho informed that his niece had “been incessantly bullied for months” and that the school had taken no action despite repeated pleas from his family. The video he shared was from a few days ago.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528576205867425793
Good on Jericho for using his influence for such a good reason, calling out this bullying behaviour. Say what you want about him but he has the media as his allies, they're coming forward offering to help. This guy is a stand up dude, I hear he also gives money to those in need. He's a great ambassador for AEW.

Also, fuck the bullies and the shitty school.

Also, this response made me lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528587121204011008


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

What a bunch of fucking wankers, hate bullying.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A 1 on 1 ass kicking isn't the greatest proof of bullying.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I hate watching this, makes me angry and want to punch those people who thinks that they're so tough when they bully someone.



RapShepard said:


> A 1 on 1 ass kicking isn't the greatest proof of bullying.


Oh shut up.....

You don't need to 10 vs 1 to bully someone....

All those people who are filming and not doing anything are at the same level than this piece of shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Oh shut up.....
> 
> You don't need to 10 vs 1 to bully someone....
> 
> All those people who are filming and not doing anything are at the same level than this piece of shit.


Lmao stop the theatrics. Folk get in fights, this alone isn't an indication she's being bullied. But let's go with she is getting bullied, better be glad somebody recorded it.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

rbl85 said:


> Oh shut up.....
> 
> You don't need to 10 vs 1 to bully someone....
> 
> All those people who are filming and not doing anything are at the same level than this piece of shit.


Well said bro. The person getting their ass whooped may just be defending themselves and never wanted a fight in the first place.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

If she's being bullied, kudos to Jericho on the way he's handling it.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> A 1 on 1 ass kicking isn't the greatest proof of bullying.


It is not a good look to be the "but actually" guy. A kid is getting her shit kicked in and from Jericho's tweet it wasn't the first time.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

She may be being bullied by that one girl but that video didn't give an indication that the group was bullying her. In fact one of them was pulling the bully off after several seconds. So at the very least Jericho may have to track down who the bully's parents are and have a talk with them if the school wont do anything. Assuming that Jericho's niece didn't encourage getting in to that situation. Jericho probably knows more about the situation though and all that we have is that one short clip.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> It is not a good look to be the "but actually" guy. A kid is getting her shit kicked in and from Jericho's tweet it wasn't the first time.


Before your edited you were babbling she got hit by like 3 people.

I said exactly what I meant to say.

A singular 11 second ass kicking being delivered to its maximum effect, isn't the greatest evidence of a child being routinely bullied. 

In 2022 I'd expect a routinely bullied child to have a little more evidence than 1 11 second video of a fight they lost. 

Could she be a bully victim of course. But that's a lot to assume based of 11 seconds


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bullying is everywhere and needs to stop.

There is no right answer.

People say to stand up to the bully - then the bully could back off … or pull a weapon on you. 

If an adult physically intervenes (let’s say protecting your child or your student), the adult invariably gets charged.

Lose Lose everywhere

All I know is if my kids bullied someone, the victim would have all my support.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Jesus fuck, that's not even bullying but straight-up assault

Even if they just got into a 1-on-1 fight, kicking someone in the face makes you a low life piece of garbage


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Before your edited you were babbling she got hit by like 3 people.
> 
> I said exactly what I meant to say.
> 
> ...


I edited it because I re-watched the video and wanted to be accurate. To be more accurate, I should have said that the girl wasn't fighting back. It clearly was not a fight, but instead one girl beating the shit out of another. Which can in fact be bullying. You don't need a bunch of kids beating someone up gang style.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sure it could be bullying. But again a single 11 second ass beating isn't exactly proof she's been routinely bullied for months.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Sure it could be bullying. But again a single 11 second ass beating isn't exactly proof she's been routinely bullied for months.


According to Jerichos tweet this seems to have hit a crescendo in this video because of the schools inability to handle the situation.

As a parent that has had an 11 year old be bullied both virtually and by those same students in school which turned into physical assault on my child we gave the school one chance to do something about it, they clearly didn’t, we soon after filed a police report and got my daughter into MMA classes. Funny how everyone straightens up when the police get involved.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> According to Jerichos tweet this seems to have hit a crescendo in this video because of the schools inability to handle the situation.
> 
> As a parent that has had an 11 year old be bullied both virtually and by those same students in school which turned into physical assault on my child we gave the school one chance to do something about it, they clearly didn’t, we soon after filed a police report and got my daughter into MMA classes. Funny how everyone straightens up when the police get involved.


Good job on going to the police and getting her done classes for the future. 

But yeah if they were going to have Jericho go public I'd expect him to have more proof than just 1 short video. As you said in your situation you had a trail of evidence, you gave the school a chance, then when they failed you went to the police. You didn't use a celebrity for justice.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, bullies suck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In what way are you bullied here Chip? I call out your biased opinion on the product, you encouragement of your employees taking steroids, I call you out on constantly calling person x nerd this nerd that, I’ve even agreed with on somethings you say, I just call you out on your irrational trolling bullshit.

quite sad you’ve managed to turn this thread about this poor kid getting bullied to something about yourself again. Any thing to garner a reaction eh?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Good job on going to the police and getting her done classes for the future.
> 
> But yeah if they were going to have Jericho go public I'd expect him to have more proof than just 1 short video. As you said in your situation you had a trail of evidence, you gave the school a chance, then when they failed you went to the police. You didn't use a celebrity for justice.


Agreed. Sometimes ya gotta be a prick to these people especially when it comes to your kid and their well being at school. He’s saying this has been happening for months, that’s too long. Go a different route, don’t let it get to the point where your daughter gets pummeled at the bus stop.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gwi1890 said:


> In what way are you bullied here Chip? I call out your biased opinion on the product, you encouragement of your employees taking steroids, I call you out on constantly calling person x nerd this nerd that, I’ve even agreed with on somethings you say, I just call you out on your irrational trolling bullshit.
> 
> quite sad you’ve managed to turn this thread about this poor kid getting bullied to something about yourself again. Any thing to garner a reaction eh?


Nah just funny for a guy that hates bullying to have multiple examples of him bullying others.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Agreed. Sometimes ya gotta be a prick to these people especially when it comes to your kid and their well being at school. He’s saying this has been happening for months, that’s too long. Go a different route, don’t let it get to the point where your daughter gets pummeled at the bus stop.


I wouldn't even call it being a prick, you got to defend your child end of the day. Just idk celebrity uncle isn't the route I'd expect most to go in a bullying situation.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Fair play to Chris. Getting it recorded and shaming the bully is the right way to do things.


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

Good. If someone bullied my (future) kids I would wreck fucking havoc om them and their familys.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Bunch of cunts just standing around filming it kudos to the guy who actually got involved and stopped it. She wasn’t even fighting back just curled in a ball whilst a bunch of cowards stood around and filmed.

I would have put her in the camel clutch and made her humble if that was my niece


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao stop the theatrics. Folk get in fights, this alone isn't an indication she's being bullied. But let's go with she is getting bullied, better be glad somebody recorded it.


I actually respect your wrestling related opinion, even when I disagree, but, you're a jackass for this post.

It's implied quite clearly in the tweet that this isn't an isolated incident. You must not have kids of your own.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Before your edited you were babbling she got hit by like 3 people.
> 
> I said exactly what I meant to say.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Theres moments in life when the only decision is to fight, even if you risk getting beaten up. Kids need to learn how to stand up for themselves on early stages. If you keep getting bullied you are seriously risking having mental issues till the rest of your life.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Our society is fucked. “Oh, someone’s getting bullied? Let’s stand back like assholes and film it on our phones!” Dickheads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I actually respect your wrestling related opinion, even when I disagree but, you're a jackass for this post.
> 
> It's implied quite clearly in the tweet that this isn't an isolated incident. You must not have kids of your own.


I said exactly what I meant to say. If you're going to go public and claim she's been getting bullied for months, maybe you know post more evidence than one video.



PeepNation08 said:


> Our society is fucked. “Oh, someone’s getting bullied? Let’s stand back like assholes and film it on our phones!” Dickheads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When was this magical time where folk were brazenly stopping fights and standing up for each other? The only reason past generations weren't recording shit like this is because they didn't have camera phones.


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao stop the theatrics. Folk get in fights, this alone isn't an indication she's being bullied. But let's go with she is getting bullied, better be glad somebody recorded it.


What exactly is your point? No, we do not know for sure what has happened. But we have a video with a girl who gets beaten and kicked in the head and we have Jericho who says it went on for months without anything happening. That is probably enough for everyone who has children to react hard.


----------



## thevardinator (Nov 6, 2012)

They need putting on the list and then have the list smashed hard over their head. Fuck bullies they deserve everything they get and more.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Whether she was beaten up once, twice, or 90 times, it’s bullying….bullies usually go after vulnerable people. If I’m walking down the street and decided to lace a girl cuz I thought she looked like a loser and wouldn’t stand a chance fighting me, that’s bullying. MOST times people bully over a period of time, but, it doesn’t always need to be. Bullying also doesn’t have to just be fighting. Yikes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-Slick- said:


> What exactly is your point? No, we do not know for sure what has happened. But we have a video with a girl who gets beaten and kicked in the head and we have Jericho who says it went on for months without anything happening. That is probably enough for everyone who has children to react hard.


If you're going to build a case through social media at least do it properly. Surely it'd have made more sense to provide more evidence than a singular 11 second video. Because right now it just looks like the average everyday fight.


----------



## Noxwaste (10 mo ago)

There for a second I thought the camera person running to the fight was Jericho and half expected a Judas Effect once he got there. I was disappointed.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I said exactly what I meant to say. If you're going to go public and claim she's been getting bullied for months, maybe you know post more evidence than one video.
> 
> When was this magical time where folk were brazenly stopping fights and standing up for each other? The only reason past generations weren't recording shit like this is because they didn't have camera phones.


You're a POS human for these opinions. So your kids, nieces/nephews, or little cousins could get bullied for months while keeping it from their families due to embarassment or fear that raising it to the school could make it worse, and you would tell them, "show me the proof" for all the times leading up to it finally coming out?

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> If you're going to build a case through social media at least do it properly. Surely it'd have made more sense to provide more evidence than a singular 11 second video. Because right now it just looks like the average everyday fight.


Ok, got it. I don’t think he’s trying to ”build a case through social media” in that sense, just get the school to react and take care of the problems. There has clearly been communication with the school before this.

And it’s not a normal thing for kids to beat each other up like that and kick someone lying down in the head. That should never be normalized or accepted.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> You're a POS human for these opinions. So your kids, nieces/nephews, or little cousins could get bullied for months while keeping it from their families due to embarassment or fear that raising it to the school could make it worse, and you would tell them, "show me the proof" for all the times leading up to it finally coming out?
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself.


No I just have enough common sense to know that Jericho is doing way more harm than good and that 1 video doesn't prove this is actually an ongoing thing. It's just weird to go public with this apparently months long issue with one piece of evidence. 

But if a kid is getting bullied and the school won't do shit you have 3 real options for them

1. The police

2. Teach them to fight back

3. You get them out of that school

Having a famous family member make that child a public spectacle is not a reasonable option.



-Slick- said:


> Ok, got it. I don’t think he’s trying to ”build a case through social media” in that sense, just get the school to react and take care of the problems. There has clearly been communication with the school before this.
> 
> And it’s not a normal thing for kids to beat each other up like that and kick someone lying down in the head. That should never be normalized or accepted.


Child or adult I can't think of any fight I've seen that had somebody on the ground and a kick wasn't at least attempted. It's just kind of a natural instinct.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Child or adult I can't think of any fight I've seen that had somebody on the ground and a kick wasn't at least attempted. It's just kind of a natural instinct.


And ? 

We don't give a F that's it's a natural instinct because you can explain a lot of fucked up things with your "natural instinct".


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> No I just have enough common sense to know that Jericho is doing way more harm than good and that 1 video doesn't prove this is actually an ongoing thing. It's just weird to go public with this apparently months long issue with one piece of evidence.
> 
> But if a kid is getting bullied and the school won't do shit you have 3 real options for them
> 
> ...


We don't have all the information, but perhaps Jericho has been trying to enact change outside of twitter and the bullying has continued after that, so he took to Twitter to use his giant platform into enacting the change via social pressure.

This is actually a good thing and may actually bring about real change. The bullies, their parents, the school/school board, and the town will get a spotlight on them and be forced into acknowledging what's going on. It may actually jump some lines in the process and get something done before something really bad happens to his niece.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Child or adult I can't think of any fight I've seen that had somebody on the ground and a kick wasn't at least attempted. It's just kind of a natural instinct.


I haven't watched the video, but from what people have described, the girl was not fighting back, just curled up trying to protect herself. If your natural instinct is to kick someone in the head when they're lying on the ground, basically defenceless then there's something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> And ?
> 
> We don't give a F that's it's a natural instinct because you can explain a lot of fucked up things with your "natural instinct".


Point still stands that seeing somebody get kicked in a fight isn't some rare occurrence. 



THANOS said:


> We don't have all the information, but perhaps Jericho has been trying to enact change outside of twitter and the bullying has continued after that, so he took to Twitter to use his giant platform into enacting the change via social pressure.
> 
> This is actually a good thing and may actually being about real change. The bullies, their parents, the school/school board, and the town will get a spotlight on them and be forced into acknowledging what's going on. It may actually jump some lines in the process and get something done before something really bad happens to his niece.


I still can't help but think going to the police and giving them the issue would've been a better solution. 

I don't see how this ends with her not just getting more bullies.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I still can't help but think going to the police and giving them the issue would've been a better solution.
> 
> I don't see how this ends with her not just getting more bullies.


Well all we have is this tweet, but maybe they did and nothing happened, or maybe they didn't because of fear of what would happen to make it worse.

Making his entire follower group shame the school and bullies/parents into making it stop could be the only possible way.

We've seen social media be used to cancel some pretty horrible people in recent years (obviously there's a lot of bad that comes with this, but it does work) so, unfortunately, perhaps threats against careers and public shame, is the only way.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I think some of us wish we had a famous relative when we were younger to embarrass the school for ignoring concerns.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

NapperX said:


> I think some of us wish we had a famous relative when we were younger to embarrass the school for ignoring concerns.


I knew people that could have really used this to not only stop the bullying but also, hopefully, make them more respected from that fame.

Something like that may have prevented some of the outcomes.

I blame myself for some of it, since I grew apart from some close friends once we got to high school and some of them were victims. I could have stood with them to try and stop it publicly, but I never did. I was worried about my status like a true asshole. If I could go back and change things, I definitely would.

Now I have kids, and I hope I'm raising them the right way, to always stand against this shit and use their personality and savvy to end any bullying at the source as best they can.

If my kids were being bullied or doing the bullying, it would break my heart, and I wouldn't stand for it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Well all we have is this tweet, but maybe they did and nothing happened, or maybe they didn't because of fear of what would happen to make it worse.
> 
> Making his entire follower group shame the school and bullies/parents into making it stop could be the only possible way.
> 
> We've seen social media be used to cancel some pretty horrible people in recent years (obviously there's a lot of bad that comes with this, but it does work) so, unfortunately, perhaps threats against careers and public shame, is the only way.


I can appreciate the optimism in you. 

But knowing how things go, this is just going to encourage the assholes at her school to attack her more. Probably not physically, but she's going to get it verbally and social media wise. 

But the discussion on how to handle bullying is rough at the school level as their options are limited beyond expulsion and that's a last result type of option for schools.


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Child or adult I can't think of any fight I've seen that had somebody on the ground and a kick wasn't at least attempted. It's just kind of a natural instinct.


Yeah I don’t say it doesn’t happen. I’m saying we shouldn’t just shrug it of and say it’s no biggie. I would act very, very hard on that myself if my kids were getting bullied and beaten up like that.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Jericho you faced Goldberg and Brock backstage. A kid at this age is doing wrong because if their shit parents. Go in there and simple smack up the dad.

Seeing stuff like this is really making me go ape shit... Poor little girl


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I can appreciate the optimism in you.
> 
> But knowing how things go, this is just going to encourage the assholes at her school to attack her more. Probably not physically, but she's going to get it verbally and social media wise.
> 
> But the discussion on how to handle bullying is rough at the school level as their options are limited beyond expulsion and that's a last result type of option for schools.


That's the thing. What can even stop it when you can be reached online if you change schools. The only way is impactinh people in their pockets and affecting their lives.

If a bully loses their chance at post-secondary acceptance, loses their job; if their parent loses their job; if people on the school board lose their jobs and funding gets pulled or altered.

Outcomes like above are the only ways to actually enact real change. You want to actually stop bullying, threaten to destroy people enabling it by impacting their present and future.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> That's the thing. What can even stop it when you can be reached online if you change schools. The only way is impacted people in their pockets and affecting their lives.
> 
> If a bully loses their chance at post-secondary acceptance, loses their job; if their parent loses their job; if people on the school board poses their jobs and funding gets pulled or altered.
> 
> Outcomes like above are the only ways to actually enact real change. You want to actually stop bullying, threaten to destroy people allowing it to happen's present and future.


That wouldn't work because it's too extreme and how and when do you even implement such a drastic measure? Is it all forms of bullying? Is it at the first instance of bullying? 

A kid walks in with a bad outfit and his class makes funny of him that day. Should a bunch of parents really be out of a job and kids futureless? That's harsher than how we treat most adult criminals.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Not cool to see. Glad Chris brought attention to it. She's lucky someone else snagged that footage and they got a hold of it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> That wouldn't work because it's too extreme and how and when do you even implement such a drastic measure? Is it all forms of bullying? Is it at the first instance of bullying?
> 
> A kid walks in with a bad outfit and his class makes funny of him that day. Should a bunch of parents really be out of a job and kids futureless? That's harsher than how we treat most adult criminals.


You make it a process with warnings before it jobs and futures are impacted, but it goes on a kids record and impacts their post-secondary acceptance. I definitely think that is important and could actually work in stopping it. How would it be enacted? I'm not sure.

What I do know, is nothing else has seemed to work, and so many kids still end up taking their own or others' lives, due to bullying; and something needs to happen to stop it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Let’s be honest. That tweets gonna make it worse.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> You make it a process with warnings before it jobs and futures are impacted, but it goes on a kids record and impacts their post-secondary acceptance. I definitely think that is important and could actually work in stopping it. How would it be enacted? I'm not sure.
> 
> What I do know, is nothing else has seemed to work, and so many kids still end up taking their own or others' lives, due to bullying; and something needs to happen to stop it.


Yeah it's just a hard thing to figure out.

Like you don't want to be too light where bullies know they get a few warnings before action. Taking parents job is also super harsh, unless you know they're encouraging the behavior. Marking their record also doesn't sound effective because of how shortsighted and in the moment most kids think. I can't imagine a kid that can't think of the possible negatives of bullying, has the foresight to worry about post secondary. 

As admittedly silly and primitive as it sounds, I think an eye for eye situation might be a good deterrent at least on the physical side of bullying. If the kid you bully gets to get a couple free shots, I can't imagine picking on them would be as enticing.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

It's a shame that some people in life are just not blessed with the ability to stick up for themselves - that fight or flight for them goes to flight mode - these people are just gentle souls who want to do their thing 

Some people just haven't got it in them to "fight back" no matter what you try and do to teach & help its just not in their genetic make up, which is a shame as a good headbutt right on the nose or an elbow to the jaw is usually enough to make the absolute bullying scumbags stop and think about what they are doing 

Bullies get my blood boiling, I'm all for fair fighting but if you won't play fair you need your head stomped on


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah it's just a hard thing to figure out.
> 
> Like you don't want to be too light where bullies know they get a few warnings before action. Taking parents job is also super harsh, unless you know they're encouraging the behavior. Marking their record also doesn't sound effective because of how shortsighted and in the moment most kids think. I can't imagine a kid that can't think of the possible negatives of bullying, has the foresight to worry about post secondary.
> 
> As admittedly silly and primitive as it sounds, I think an eye for eye situation might be a good deterrent at least on the physical side of bullying. If the kid you bully gets to get a couple free shots, I can't imagine picking on them would be as enticing.


Yeah, the permanent school record thing, wouldn't matter to bullies who don't care about school, or have parents who are deadbeats or criminals.

It's tough.

The school record would stop bullies who are popular kids with rich/prominent parents who want their kids to rule the world in the future. That might work for them. And further instances taking away earnings/status from the parents would be a real fear into stopping it.

There's no perfect solution to stopping all forms of bullies, but it's good start to combate some of them.

The "free shots" suggestion is interesting, but would never work in today's world and could end up pretty bad or ineffective. Imagine a kid who's been bullied so much, trying to kill the bully by hitting them in the temple twice, or maybe kicking a male bully in the nuts twice. I could also see a victim being so terrified of "what happens after" that they don't even agree to the "free shots" scenario and try and de-escalate the entire thing.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

yeah fuck bullies

if i ever find out my kid is being bullied, idk how i will react.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Yeah, the permanent school record thing, wouldn't matter to bullies who don't care about school, or have parents who are deadbeats or criminals.
> 
> It's tough.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah free shots would never get passed. But I do know getting punched sucks. Let em get the feeling lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kicking someone in the head while they are curled up trying to protect themselves a pussy move in general. Only cowards do that, I hate bullies.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Before your edited you were babbling she got hit by like 3 people.
> 
> I said exactly what I meant to say.
> 
> ...


I've seen this shit numerous times she's being bullied bruh...you're in the wrong here 100%

You get teased and called names and your heckler ends up attacking you. From the video alone it starts with her already on her back trying to defend herself now that alone I agree isn't proof of bullying......but here's the kicker ,if you're going to fight someone you're not keeping your backpack on.....she's full turtle on back kicking with her backpack on while the assailant is hammering away backpackless.

If you are going to one on one fight in school first thing you do is drop the backpack and start talking shit......IMO its pretty obvious she was attacked before she even knew what was happening or was attacked trying to walk away.

Jericho saying this has been going on for a while now also helps the case of bullying.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Oh yeah free shots would never get passed. But I do know getting punched sucks. Let em get the feeling lol.


Getting punched sucks but getting kicked is worse imo.....letem get one good free kick to the gut or calf they'd be puking and crying.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't even call it being a prick, you got to defend your child end of the day. Just idk celebrity uncle isn't the route I'd expect most to go in a bullying situation.


Teach her the walls of Jericho!!!

Really though this is why I'm a huge advocate for jujitsu classes at a young age this would not be taking place with my niece lol she's 6 and a blue belt can fucking lock up triangle chokes lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Getting punched sucks but getting kicked is worse imo.....letem get one good free kick to the gut or calf they'd be puking and crying.


I'd support kicking as well. I know science has proven it wrong, but fuck it some kids need to be hit lol. 



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Teach her the walls of Jericho!!!
> 
> Really though this is why I'm a huge advocate for jujitsu classes at a young age this would not be taking place with my niece lol she's 6 and a blue belt can fucking lock up triangle chokes lol.


Getting kids in some type of martial art is definitely a good idea. Besides learning to defend themselves, it's just a nice confidence booster to have. 

But shout out to your niece. Something funny about a 6 year old being fully equipped to choke a fucker out in multiple ways lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I'd support kicking as well. I know science has proven it wrong, but fuck it some kids need to be hit lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah she's fuckin slick lol she locked me up in an armbar and made my elbow pop lol good torque.

She actually stopped a kid from bullying her friend she tackled this boy who was pulling her friends hair HAHA made him cry.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah she's fuckin slick lol she locked me up in an armbar and made my elbow pop lol good torque.
> 
> She actually stopped a kid from bullying her friend she tackled this boy who was pulling her friends hair HAHA made him cry.


Sheesh lol. But yeah that kid learned a valuable lesson about keeping his hands to himself. Your niece is doing the lords work lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Sheesh lol. But yeah that kid learned a valuable lesson about keeping his hands to himself. Your niece is doing the lords work lol


Dude the boys parents tried getting her in trouble you know what my brother said?

"If your son doesn't know to keep his hands to himself ,he does now and if he touches her his arm will likely be broken." 🤣

She tackled the boy and got full mount on him and just completely controlled him kid just laid there and cried til they got her off him. The whole time my niece was screaming "leave my friend alone your a bad bad bully!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dude the boys parents tried getting her in trouble you know what my brother said?
> 
> "If your son doesn't know to keep his hands to himself ,he does now and if he touches her his arm will likely be broken." [emoji1787]
> 
> She tackled the boy and got full mount on him and just completely controlled him kid just laid there and cried til they got her off him. The whole time my niece was screaming "leave my friend alone your a bad bad bully!"


@THANOS point about going after the parents definitely makes sense in situations like these. You find out your young son was messing with a little girl, and you take offense that somebody stepped in and stopped him. 

I could see complaining if she ripped his arm off and used it to scratch her back. But him just getting restrained and crying because he was embarrassed seems like he got off fairly lightly.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> @THANOS point about going after the parents definitely makes sense in situations like these. You find out your young son was messing with a little girl, and you take offense that somebody stepped in and stopped him.
> 
> I could see complaining if she ripped his arm off and used it to scratch her back. But him just getting restrained and crying because he was embarrassed seems like he got off fairly lightly.


Dickhead kids are generally molded by dickhead parents who act identically....of course who dare touch my child (even though your child broke the personal space bubble and assaulted a lil girl) I'm going to make you pay!!!! Unfortunately nothing you can do when he initiated the scuffle and the only injury was to his ego. Luckily the kid didnt try to hurt my niece the kid would be twisted up like a pretzel lol.

Here's my future children


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dickhead kids are generally molded by dickhead parents who act identically....of course who dare touch my child (even though your child broke the personal space bubble and assaulted a lil girl) I'm going to make you pay!!!! Unfortunately nothing you can do when he initiated the scuffle and the only injury was to his ego. Luckily the kid didnt try to hurt my niece the kid would be twisted up like a pretzel lol.
> 
> Here's my future children


It's crazy most the asshole kids I grew up with had pretty good parents. They themselves just had that Poppa Doc from 8 Mile syndrome.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Was she really being bullied?

As RapShepard pointed out, you can’t really draw a conclusion based on that video. What if it started as a one-on-one fight, and she just got the crap beaten out of her?

If that is the case, that’s hardly bullying.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It's crazy most the asshole kids I grew up with had pretty good parents. They themselves just had that Poppa Doc from 8 Mile syndrome.


LMFAO 

CLARENCE HAS REALLY NICE PARENTS LOL

yeah in my own experience its 50/50 you got the kids with perfect lives just acting out and then there are kids being groomed to be assholes.

In Newark when I was in jr high there was a set of crips who would bully white kids and really anyone on the basketball courts. They jumped one of my dorky homies so out of revenge we set those fools up. We had 2 dudes play ball and like 10 of us hid in the park waiting, once the stupid fucking gang bangers tried to run up on my boys,we came out the cuts and put a hurtin on em. 

Come to find out one of them lived across the street from the park so these fuckers took off running and we followed,once there the old man comes out a raggedy ass wanna be crip tryin to talk all this BS LMFAO.This idiot was running a clique of young kids.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

That's not bullying, that's assault.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> That's not bullying, that's assault.


Or it could simply be winning a fight.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> Was she really being bullied?
> 
> As RapShepard pointed out, you can’t really draw a conclusion based on that video. What if it started as a one-on-one fight, and she just got the crap beaten out of her?
> 
> If that is the case, that’s hardly bullying.


I mentioned before but its very very rare for anyone to fight while still having your backpack on , from the beginning of the video she's on her back kicking to defend. When you are prepared to fight first thing you do is drop your backpack full of 100lbs of books lol.

IMO she got attacked while trying to walk away or just surprise attacked you never see ppl willingly fighting with a backpack on you notice the attacker isn't wearing one.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JasmineAEW said:


> Or it could simply be winning a fight.


Jasmine beat somebody’s ass in middle school confirmed


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

JasmineAEW said:


> Or it could simply be winning a fight.


I guess it's different in America then.

Because consensual fist fights aren't legal here in the UK and being caught doing so (certainly on film) could mean prosecution.

Mostly because consent can only be used as a defence when it's an assault or battery or under certain conditions such as sport etc. So if you have a fist fight you'll most likely be causing an Assault Occasioning Actual Bodily Harm, which isn't covered in the defence, unless you don't aim to cause anyone harm. Though with the mental state of going into a fist fight with the intent to hurt someone, or being reckless, realising that there's an extremely high chance of you hurting the other person, you're probably looking at a section 20 offence in the offences against the person act 1837, so you'll most likely be looking at prison time if you seriously hurt the person.

Therefore it's assault. Unless of course laws in America state otherwise.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> IMO she got attacked while trying to walk away or just surprise attacked you never see ppl willingly fighting with a backpack on you notice the attacker isn't wearing one.


That is definitely a possibility.

My point is that one of society’s biggest problems these days is rushing to judgment without seeing the full evidence. People are so quick to assume things when, in actuality, they really don’t know.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> That is definitely a possibility.
> 
> My point is that one of society’s biggest problems these days is rushing to judgment without seeing the full evidence. People are so quick to assume things when, in actuality, they really don’t know.


I've seen and been involved in countless streetfights (dumbass gangbanger teenager) and generally there's only a few scenarios that play out.

1) it's an agreed to fight

You got beef with some fool fir whatever reason or you're a known good fighter and recieve a challenge for bragging rights. Two people meet up at an agreed upon location and you go at it.

2) jack move

You see a rival slippin by himself in the wrong part of town and you catch that fool blindside.

3) bullying/heckling turns into physical attack

You got a non popular kid being bagged on by an asshole with his crew and onlookers just standing there egging on the heckler. Heckler proceeds to rev up the insults,maybe throw something or spit on them and then it's full blown MOB mentality with the Heckler revd up by the mob screaming whoop his ass or whatever and it turns into a one sided assault. It's almost always a kid who DOESN'T WANT to fight but cant get away and just gets beat up while all the onlookers hit and holler. 


Like I mentioned anyone who us prepared to fight and or defend themselves won't be wearing a backpack full of heavy books its pretty obvious imo.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

If it is bullying be better off getting her some martial arts training from someone known. The moment she fights back and takes out one of bullies it will stop. Unfortunately bullies only recognise one thing. Running to the school or parents will just make the whole thing worse. I'm not sure jericho making a who-ha on twitter is going to help them really. They might just get more abuse now. Taking them out of the school and running away isn't the right thing to do either.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> That is definitely a possibility.
> 
> My point is that one of society’s biggest problems these days is rushing to judgment without seeing the full evidence. People are so quick to assume things when, in actuality, they really don’t know.


Its easier to believe that she's being bullied with Jericho literally saying this has been going on for months then to think shes picking fights with her backpack on lol.

I mean you really think Jericho would shine a spotlight on his niece if she was just being a fucking asshole starting fights? He literally has journalists trying to spread this story I highly doubt he'd be willing to expose his niece a a POS lol.

The simplest explanation is generally the correct one my friend.....shes being bullied.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> If it is bullying be better off getting her some martial arts training from someone known. The moment she fights back and takes out one of bullies it will stop. Unfortunately bullies only recognise one thing. Running to the school or parents will just make the whole thing worse. I'm not sure jericho making a who-ha on twitter is going to help them really. They might just get more abuse now. Taking them out of the school and running away isn't the right thing to do either.


This day and age you're seriously undervaluing the people just eager to step in and be woke lol I guarantee the second that shitty little middle school gets a story on it the kids and or faculty will be falling over themselves to show how accepting they are.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I guess it's different in America then.
> 
> Because consensual fist fights aren't legal here in the UK and being caught doing so (certainly on film) could mean prosecution.
> 
> ...


No it's not different you cannot assault people without repercussions but kids are stupid fucks that record everything and incriminate themselves.....look at all the dumb fucks posting drug and gun pics on social media just incriminating themselves lol.

This is also what leads me to believe it was an assault because if it was a fight you'd have the full fight not someone rushing to catch a clip of the action as it randomly occured.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> This day and age you're seriously undervaluing the people just eager to step in and be woke lol I guarantee the second that shitty little middle school gets a story on it the kids and or faculty will be falling over themselves to show how accepting they are.


No idea the USA school setup but bullies don't value being grassed up to the school or their parents. The only thing the kid can do is learn to stick up from themselves. That doesnt need to mean they become violent themselves they can either talk or fight their way out of trouble. If not they risk becoming a perpetual victim the rest of their lives.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> No idea the USA school setup but bullies don't value being grassed up to the school or their parents. The only thing the kid can do is learn to stick up from themselves. That doesnt need to mean they become violent themselves they can either talk or fight their way out of trouble. If not they risk becoming a perpetual victim the rest of their lives.


I think you're misunderstanding me 

I agree that getting parents involved or getting bullys in trouble with summer school isn't doing shit lol, be better off busting there mouths.

What I'm saying is once this story get shine on it to the point that the shitty little school is in local media crosshairs you're going to see the faculty and kids in the school try to distance themselves from the situation at all costs. Cancel culture will only put scrutiny on every aspect of it and intensify the punishment.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Well that's what Jericho hopes but the bullies won't give a shit who he is. If the school makes a big thing out of it the girl will probably get it 10 times worse. They should have dealt with it in house for me rather than in the public eye as the kid now becomes centre of attention which is likely the last thing they want.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> LMFAO
> 
> CLARENCE HAS REALLY NICE PARENTS LOL
> 
> ...


It's really amazing how weirdly shit operates in the hood lol. In middle school I got my cousin in a must move situation, because I fought a blood and didn't join the neighborhood gang afterward. And the wildest is it was a bunch of Clarence's living in a new housing build that worked with section 8 [emoji58]. Like how you mad and thugging when you get food stamps and $50 rent [emoji23]


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No it's not different you cannot assault people without repercussions but kids are stupid fucks that record everything and incriminate themselves.....look at all the dumb fucks posting drug and gun pics on social media just incriminating themselves lol.
> 
> This is also what leads me to believe it was an assault because if it was a fight you'd have the full fight not someone rushing to catch a clip of the action as it randomly occured.


I remember in middle school a girl uploaded a video of her smashing another girls head onto the pavement and often bragged about this. 

Eventually she took the video after a teacher took her aside and told her how much trouble she could get in, if people saw it.

The good ole days when you could upload a video for a week and it still wouldn’t be seen by many.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It's really amazing how weirdly shit operates in the hood lol. In middle school I got my cousin in a must move situation, because I fought a blood and didn't join the neighborhood gang afterward. And the wildest is it was a bunch of Clarence's living in a new housing build that worked with section 8 [emoji58]. Like how you mad and thugging when you get food stamps and $50 rent [emoji23]


Yeah for real man its wierd

Here's a funny one

We got runup on by F.A G.S. ........YEAH you read that right Fremont Afghan Gang LMFAO. Bunch of traditional and pussified Afghanis tryin to bang bruh.....fucking hilarious. 

All their cars had like Afghan Warrior stickers on it and they all had knives and short swords, my homie pulled the 9 and these fools scattered. The epitome of bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Well that's what Jericho hopes but the bullies won't give a shit who he is. If the school makes a big thing out of it the girl will probably get it 10 times worse. They should have dealt with it in house for me rather than in the public eye as the kid now becomes centre of attention which is likely the last thing they want.


Realistically the assailants will be expelled in which case Jericho's niece will never see them again and as I said the minute this shit makes local news the support will come pouring in and everyone will do everything to sweep it under the rug. The kids who egged it on before will now be do gooders lol. It's not like my day where you get a bulky in trouble and he just still beats your ass harder lol cancel culture is real and so is every teens obsession with being liked on social media.....bullys aren't trending.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Sometimes these school administrators make decisions to make things easier on them instead of rolling up their sleeves and really dealing with the issue to help the children.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> @THANOS point about going after the parents definitely makes sense in situations like these. You find out your young son was messing with a little girl, and you take offense that somebody stepped in and stopped him.
> 
> I could see complaining if she ripped his arm off and used it to scratch her back. But him just getting restrained and crying because he was embarrassed seems like he got off fairly lightly.


Spot on man. That's a perfect example of needing to stop them at the source and hit them where it counts. The only way to stop it.

I completely agree with putting your kids in martial arts training. I've done that with both of mine as well, and told them if they use this on other kids, they better have a damn good explanation to me of why they used it. Protecting themselves or their friends are the only acceptable answers, but I always try to teach them de-escalation phrases first. That's super important.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

From watching the video, I am assuming the police were called since this is clearly battery?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah for real man its wierd
> 
> Here's a funny one
> 
> ...


[emoji23][emoji23] That name is wild prime but understanding example of not fully getting the culture you moved to. But it is a pretty sick eye opening when you learn other cultures do violence different in real time. 

I think Columbus has or had the largest Somalian population so we had Somalian gangs growing up. Back then they were a joke because their things were machetes. Not to say machetes aren't scary, but you like you said that doesn't really hold as much weight when the other side is strapped. But the Somalian gangs now ain't for play play though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Spot on man. That's a perfect example of needing to stop them at the source and hit them where it counts. The only way to stop it.
> 
> I completely agree with putting your kids in martial arts training. I've done that with both of mine as well, and told them if they use this on other kids, they better have a damn good explanation to me of why they used it. Protecting themselves or their friends are the only acceptable answers, but I always try to teach them de-escalation phrases first. That's super important.


Situations like that really make you question whether people should have to pass a test to be parents lol. Like how do you see and have proof your child fucked up, yet still be perplexed they got some consequences.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah absolutely
> 
> Were banging that F.A.G name hard lol not knowing they were sending everyone into full blown stomach busting laughter everytime they tried to flex.
> 
> They had white matching outfits with the colored turbin and fucking leather belts that were holsters fir their swords lol. I mean the realest laughed at them like my boys were all groomed in from OGs in the Nuestra Familia they all had heat but I heard some story's of them F.A.G boys cutting fools ears off and shit fingers too.


Definitely a blessing when you can look back and have avoided the more serious outcomes from shit like that. Especially since it was 95% of the time it was doing stupid shit over nothing of real importance.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I think we need to calm down a little in here…cheers.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Asian gangs were joje


RapShepard said:


> Definitely a blessing when you can look back and have avoided the more serious outcomes from shit like that. Especially since it was 95% of the time it was doing stupid shit over nothing of real importance.


Exactly 

I definitely did some dirt and have had some shit happen to me but I'm alive and not incarcerated lol. Just being young and essentially bored leads to some of the wildest shit for absolutely nothing. Gang banging is fucking retarded.



Catalanotto said:


> I think we need to calm down a little in here…cheers.


How so?

(Honest question not aware if any real fights going on in here)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Asian gangs were joje
> 
> Exactly
> 
> ...


Someone took offence to your description, felt it was racist and mocking the outfits, so, lets just be careful with that kind of thing, we have folks from all over the world posting here.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Someone took offence to your description, felt it was racist and mocking the outfits, so, lets just be careful with that kind of thing, we have folks from all over the world posting here.


I'm not mocking I'm relaying exact descriptions of what these dudes were wearing..... white matching outfits,colored turbins,and leather belts that were holsters for their swords, trying to start shit with real gangbangers with guns. I'm laughing at them for calling themselves F.A.G.S unknowingly making themselves look foolish and for literally bringing swords to a gunfight. 

I'd laugh at them if they were black, white, brown, or purple pulling that shit🤣

I didnt use any offensive wording perhaps they thought I was using the f word when i was spelling out the gang name F.A.G?


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

thisissting said:


> If it is bullying be better off getting her some martial arts training from someone known. The moment she fights back and takes out one of bullies it will stop. Unfortunately bullies only recognise one thing. Running to the school or parents will just make the whole thing worse. I'm not sure jericho making a who-ha on twitter is going to help them really. They might just get more abuse now. Taking them out of the school and running away isn't the right thing to do either.


That might be true in some cases, but not in all. A former friend of mine had his 12 year old daughter being bullied in school by a couple of guys in her class. There were talks with the school, the parents etc but nothing ever got better. One day one of these guys kicked her in the back when she was going down a set of stairs at school and she pretty much flew down, hitting her head and stuff. So he went over to this kids house the same evening, ringed the door and when the dad opened he knocked him out cold. I know he made some threats before he left like ”if your son ever touches my daughter again it’ll be much worse than this” and so on. The boy never touched her again.

My friend was fucking crazy and you can debate if this was right or wrong. But I do understand him and he did stop the bullying of his daughter. Funny thing what the right motivation can do.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

-Slick- said:


> That might be true in some cases, but not in all. A former friend of mine had his 12 year old daughter being bullied in school by a couple of guys in her class. There were talks with the school, the parents etc but nothing ever got better. One day one of these guys kicked her in the back when she was going down a set of stairs at school and she pretty much flew down, hitting her head and stuff. So he went over to this kids house the same evening, ringed the door and when the dad opened he knocked him out cold. I know he made some threats before he left like ”if your son ever touches my daughter again it’ll be much worse than this” and so on. The boy never touched her again.
> 
> My friend was fucking crazy and you can debate if this was right or wrong. But I do understand him and he did stop the bullying of his daughter. Funny thing what the right motivation can do.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Surprised no one's suggested a fireball.....


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I knew people that could have really used this to not only stop the bullying but also, hopefully, make them more respected from that fame.
> 
> Something like that may have prevented some of the outcomes.
> 
> ...


Back in elementary schools, I am sure the teachers knew who the bullies were and who the bullied were, in fact some of them subtly encouraged it. Watch how a teacher interacts with the students she or he doesn't like.....children see, children do. In the classroom itself, it will likely be verbal, or subtle cues by the teacher, but at recess in the schoolyard, that has potential to become physical with the classmates, and then after school it becomes online abuse. Kids have become more vocal over the years, and many school boards have improved, but it's still noticeable, just not to the same extent as it once was. You are raising them the right way to be more alert.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes, because crying publicly will definitely stop the bullying...

Effing idiot.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JeSeGaN said:


> Yes, because crying publicly will definitely stop the bullying...
> 
> Effing idiot.


It brings awareness, what’s wrong with that?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> It brings awareness, what’s wrong with that?


Awareness of what? Bullying? We all know that's happening. It happens bloody everywhere.

And believe me, having your parents cry about it in public only worsens things. He could've done that behind closed doors, but I guess he needs his theatrics. His stupid kid is gonna see the inside of the toilet in the next weeks.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

JeSeGaN said:


> Yes, because crying publicly will definitely stop the bullying...
> 
> Effing idiot.


He just put a huge target on the school's back. If she gets seen getting bullied again the bullies will have an example made out of them. So yeah it probably helped, at least in school.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JeSeGaN said:


> Awareness of what? Bullying? We all know that's happening. It happens bloody everywhere.
> 
> And believe me, having your parents cry about it in public only worsens things. He could've done that behind closed doors, but I guess he needs his theatrics. His stupid kid is gonna see the inside of the toilet in the next weeks.


We know mental illness is a thing, too, but, it often gets ignored, just like bullying.

Hiding the issue doesn’t help.

I would take a different approach and just beat the shit out of the bullies myself if it were my kid, though, lol


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

JeSeGaN said:


> Awareness of what? Bullying? We all know that's happening. It happens bloody everywhere.
> 
> And believe me, having your parents cry about it in public only worsens things. He could've done that behind closed doors, but I guess he needs his theatrics. His stupid kid is gonna see the inside of the toilet in the next weeks.


It’s not his kid, it’s his niece. He’s just trying to help by putting pressure on the school to do something and put some kids on blast in that video.

It has nothing to do with theatrics and everything to do with him probably being upset that an innocent child (who he has known since birth) is getting her head stomped in after what I presume has been weeks/months of bullying.

Have some fucking empathy.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Sad Panda said:


> He’s just trying to help by putting pressure on the school to do something and put some kids on blast in that video.


And you really think that has a (positive) effect?

The school's probably not happy to have been put through the shitter publicly. Thus they'll react. Probably overreact. Like, punishing the involved parties, making his kid/niece/whatever a pariah and even more hated.

Why is that so difficult to understand?


----------



## ShadowAngel (11 mo ago)

I think the "bullying" term gets thrown around too much. Kids making fun of each other for petty reasons exist since all time. Kids acting dumb, exists for all time. 
In 1996 i was a target for wearing the Nike Air Worm, the Rodman signatures, because they had a zipper over the shoe laces.I was treated like a dummy who couldn't lace shoes. Those moronic kids didn't know anything about the NBA, but i didn't cry, i wore those shoes proudly (and i would kill to have them again in my current size, they were so unique)

My brother encountered extortion from some turkish kid who claimed he deserved his money, all the school did was tellind the kid to stop it (that didn't work), the teacher of my brother asked in class who could play a bodyguard, who could guard him safely home after class (I was in a different school by that time) So my brother went home with friends all the time, which i saw. My parents were upset, school acted indifferent about it. It stopped when me, my brother and our friend encountered said kid on a football field alone, we weren't violent but we drove a message home.

You have to fight back or endure the fight. One of my favourite authors is David Gemmell, all the books he wrote are mostly based on his life and how he got treated badly, bullied by his peers for having no father, treated like a low life, called a "psychopath" in his school evaluation. He came out strong from all that.

Crying won't help, bitching on Twitter won't help. You grow bigger if stand up.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

The first thing that needs to happen is that every single one of them who assaulted that defenseless child must be expelled, and then arrested on assault and battery charges. An example needs to be made so that next time anyone thinks of assaulting a child, they think twice or thrice. 

The second thing, where the hell was security or other personnel at that school? They didn't think to interfere and stop this madness?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

JeSeGaN said:


> The school's probably not happy to have been put through the shitter publicly. Thus they'll react. Probably overreact. Like, punishing the involved parties, making his kid/niece/whatever a pariah and even more hated.




You mean doing exactly what they should’ve done months ago to these fucking kids that are apparently beating on this girl? How exactly is that an overreaction from the school? That should’ve been the initial reaction to stop it from getting to this point! These kids that are fucking this girl up should be at the very least suspended, but probably expelled from the school.

I don’t know if you saw above but I have an 11 year old that was being cyber bullied and then consequently verbally and eventually physically abused by kids at school. We gave the school one chance and told them specifically that if they did not remedy the situation that we were going to the cops. Guess what happened. They didn’t get shit done. So we went to the cops even though they did not want us too. When it comes to my kids or my family I will ruffle every fucking feather it takes to get shit done.

I don’t blame Chris for doing what he did here. It was probably a very quick triggered reaction as a father and as a person seeing one of his loved ones pummeled to use his celebrity to hopefully fix the situation because obviously what they’ve done thus far, has not worked.

So I ask you, like you asked me, why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

ShadowAngel said:


> I think the "bullying" term gets thrown around too much. Kids making fun of each other for petty reasons exist since all time. Kids acting dumb, exists for all time.
> 
> You have to fight back or endure the fight. One of my favourite authors is David Gemmell, all the books he wrote are mostly based on his life and how he got treated badly, bullied by his peers for having no father, treated like a low life, called a "psychopath" in his school evaluation. He came out strong from all that.
> 
> Crying won't help, bitching on Twitter won't help. You grow bigger if stand up.


This is such bullshit. They’re KIDS, you can’t leave it at ”stand up for yourself or keep getting bullied”. Not everyone have it in them to stand up to bullies like that and not all bullying stops when you do. That can also make it worse. So of course you help them. As parents, teachers or just god damn civil human beings. Most kids that gets bullied doesn’t come out stronger for it, many are scarred for life.

With that said, I’m sure as hell going to teach my kids martial arts and self defense. But I’m not going to tell them to just ”endure the fight” if they can’t stand up to bullys themselves.



deadcool said:


> The first thing that needs to happen is that every single one of them who assaulted that defenseless child must be expelled, and then arrested on assault and battery charges. An example needs to be made so that next time anyone thinks of assaulting a child, they think twice or thrice.
> 
> The second thing, where the hell was security or other personnel at that school? They didn't think to interfere and stop this madness?


Yeah, this is the right answer.


----------



## ShadowAngel (11 mo ago)

-Slick- said:


> This is such bullshit.


No wonder humanity has become such a collective bunch of whiny crybabies. Nobody can stand up for themselves anymore in western societies, it's all about bitching, crying and looking for help. It's pathetic.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

JeSeGaN said:


> And you really think that has a (positive) effect?
> 
> The school's probably not happy to have been put through the shitter publicly. Thus they'll react. Probably overreact. Like, punishing the involved parties, making his kid/niece/whatever a pariah and even more hated.
> 
> Why is that so difficult to understand?


Naw, she'll be safe at school now, and she'll receive just as much support online from people as she'll receive hate from losers. Plus people who stood idly by will try and save face by being nice to her now.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Sure it could be bullying. But again a single 11 second ass beating isn't exactly proof she's been routinely bullied for months.


You're wrong. Be quiet. = My Non-Rants Forum Response.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem with schools in general is that they moreso resemble prisons than workplaces. Let me explain:

A prison: There's a pecking order and there are groups. There are the haves and have-nots. This pecking order and their groupings is based on track record, race (at times), physical toughness, money, influence, etc. Violence and crime exists within this power dynamic.

A workplace: If you commit any form of violence or harassment against another member of the company, you are removed from the company, and then have to apply to be accepted to another company, that will inevitably follow the same standards. Even if you don't like your peers, you have to show some level of respect, maturity and diplomacy, otherwise you lose your job, or at the very least, get labeled difficult to work with.

I'm not saying shitty things don't happen in a workplace, but what I am saying is that you can't walk through the hallway of an office, slam someone into a locker, and expect to be allowed to return the next day. I feel some reform needs to happen to make schools more resemble a workplace than a prison, is all I'm saying.


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

ShadowAngel said:


> No wonder humanity has become such a collective bunch of whiny crybabies. Nobody can stand up for themselves anymore in western societies, it's all about bitching, crying and looking for help. It's pathetic.


Yes, the problem with ”western societies” is that not all kids are supercool fighting machines. The pahetic part is blaming the victims, not the perpetrators.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Muskoka ******* said:


> You're wrong. Be quiet. = My Non-Rants Forum Response.


You're late on the discussion stand in the corner


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ShadowAngel said:


> No wonder humanity has become such a collective bunch of whiny crybabies. Nobody can stand up for themselves anymore in western societies, it's all about bitching, crying and looking for help. It's pathetic.


You sound so fucking stupid


----------

